# How to read Eneloop date code.



## Turbo DV8 (Apr 11, 2008)

How do I decipher the date code on my Eneloops? For example, 07-09EV.


----------



## Mr Happy (Apr 11, 2008)

The first two digits are the year and the second two digits are the month. So that would be September, 2007. If so, you have discovered that mythical species, an Eneloop of recent manufacture.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 11, 2008)

.. I can't find it ANYwhere.

Is the code on the package or the cells themselves

All writing is SO tiny


----------



## Mr Happy (Apr 11, 2008)

The code is hard to see. Usually you find it embossed along the seam when holding the battery on its side with the button to the left. A magnifier helps.


----------



## Bones (Apr 11, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> How do I decipher the date code on my Eneloops? For example, 07-09EV.
> 
> 
> Mr Happy said:
> ...





cannesahs said:


> Yes, as quoted manufactured 2007. They are marked '07-02R2'. Bought from in here Finland.



Till now, the most recent Eneloop manufacturing date was reported by cannesahs; your cells just beat that by seven months Turbo DV8.

A welcome report, finally ...



TooManyGizmos said:


> .. I can't find it ANYwhere.
> 
> Is the code on the package or the cells themselves
> 
> All writing is SO tiny



The code itself is actually in quite a large font TooManyGizmos.

It's also printed on the back of the package, but it differs from the code on the cell in that it expresses the year in four rather than two digits, ie: 2006 - 06.

I've noticed that as time goes by, the embossed code on the cell itself starts to smooth out somewhat, making it even harder to read. Probably just the clear cover reacting to temperature changes and handling.

So, a bright light that throws a hard shadow, and the magnifying glass suggested by Mr Happy will both help.


----------



## WildChild (Apr 11, 2008)

07-10SP (AAA) and 07-09SI (AA)

I beat you!

What do I win?

They were bought in a kit with the gray Sanyo NC-MQH01U Super Quick Charger, that was bundled with 2500 mAh NiMH in the past, at a Costo in Canada.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 11, 2008)

I bought one of those blue carrying case Eneloop kits at Costco several months ago. The AA cells are 07-10SX. The AAA cells are 07-11H5.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 11, 2008)

07-09SK (AA) and 07-11HX (AAA) 

I got these from the 6xAA, 2xAAA packs I got at Costco recently.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 11, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> The code is hard to see. Usually you find it embossed along the seam when holding the battery on its side with the button to the left. A magnifier helps.



Finally found it on length of batt. edge:

My battery says "07-10SS"
(Clear stamping pressed into silver wrapper)(no black ink)

Can only be seen with magnifier and light reflecting on it.

Blue package from Costco / Bought 3-24-08 / 6-AA's + 2-AAA's / Ft.Myers store.

The package has no date on it that I can find.

Thanks for helping me find it ! .... I had given up.

Wondering what "SS" on the end means.

.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> So that would be September, 2007. If so, you have discovered that mythical species, an Eneloop of recent manufacture.


 
The mythical species was recently found on clearance at Wally World, in a kit containing 4 AA cells and the MQN05 charger, for $16.


----------



## Nake (Apr 24, 2008)

So, how long are they good for if not used?


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 24, 2008)

I had a pair of June 2006 Eneloops that showed approx 1300 mAh remaining capacity after 22 months of not being used.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Apr 24, 2008)

Two days ago I found a new MQN05U kit at Costco hiding, clearly an orphan from last year, as they have not carried this kit for months now. The AA cells are June 2006. The remaining capacity was 1417-1501 mAh, but keep in mind Sanyo do not necessarily charge the cells to 100% before shipping. After one cycle, they are delivering between 1970-2080 mAh. Now on second cycle to see if that can be bumped up a bit and evened out.


----------



## Bones (May 15, 2008)

Spotted at Kaidomain thanks to Norm; Eneloops manufactured 02/2008:












It appears that what seemed an endless inventory of Eneloops manufactured in mid 2006 are finally being cleared off the shelves.

While it good to see fresh product, I can't help but think this development is going to effect the overall pricing and availability of the Eneloop, especially at outlets such as Wal-Mart.

Sanyo may not be quite so willing to let these outlets squeeze their margins as mercilessly as they probably did while clearing the 2006 inventory.


----------



## Black Rose (May 16, 2008)

It's good to see recently produced cells.

The newest ones I've picked up are from November 2007.


----------



## Burgess (May 16, 2008)

*Thank you* to everyone, for this news !

:thumbsup:



Glad to see Sanyo is making more. 



Hopefully, when Fenix-Store begins stocking Eneloops,

they'll be from a recent batch. :wave:


_


----------



## TorchBoy (May 16, 2008)

Bones said:


> It appears that what seemed an endless inventory of Eneloops manufactured in mid 2006 are finally being cleared off the shelves.


Did anyone sort out just why there were so many from that period?


----------



## tomab (May 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Bones*
> 
> 
> _It appears that what seemed an endless inventory of Eneloops manufactured in mid 2006 are finally being cleared off the shelves._


Are there any reasons for the ones dated 06 to be considered inferior due to sitting on the shelf so long? Examples; inability to hold a charge, can't charge to maximum capacity, quick drain, ext.? You get the idea.


----------



## Black Rose (May 16, 2008)

It don't think the mid 2006 ones are considered inferior....they were just the ones that seemed to show up the most in the various closeout sales.

I've gotten similar capacity results from cells produced in mid 2006 as ones produced in late 2007.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (May 16, 2008)

Burgess said:


> *Thank you* to everyone, for this news !
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 


Absolutely. But with the new batch, it's also clear now that Sanyo's graphics design team continues to be asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Black Rose (May 16, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Absolutely. But with the new batch, it's also clear now that Sanyo's graphics design team continues to be asleep at the wheel.


I've read somewhere that there are rumours that Eneloop TNG will have higher capacities. If that rumour actually turns into reality, maybe then we'll see new designs.

I remember my first set of Sanyo Cadnica rechargeable batteries I bought in the mid 80s...the main label was black with the word CADNICA in red and white lettering for the small text. Very sharp looking cells.


----------



## Jackson (May 16, 2008)

tomab said:


> Are there any reasons for the ones dated 06 to be considered inferior due to sitting on the shelf so long? Examples; inability to hold a charge, can't charge to maximum capacity, quick drain, ext.? You get the idea.



Some time in 2007, Sanyo adjusted the design of the top of the cell in response to some compatibility problems. The newer cells could be identified by a registered trademark (R) symbol on them. 

None of my devices have a problem, but I would prefer the newer cells over the 2006 variety for the "just in case" factor.


----------



## Illum (May 16, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> The mythical species was recently found on clearance at Wally World, in a kit containing 4 AA cells and the MQN05 charger, for $16.




wha wait hold on a minute!
Wally sells them? why couldn't I ever find them whenever I go...argh @#$%~!!!


----------



## Black Rose (May 17, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Some time in 2007, Sanyo adjusted the design of the top of the cell in response to some compatibility problems. The newer cells could be identified by a registered trademark (R) symbol on them.


Where did you read that?

I just compared a June 2006 cell against a November 2007 cell. I can't seen any difference in the cells. No registered trademark (R) symbol on either one and they both measured 50.20mm in length with my digital caliper.


----------



## Bones (May 17, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> ...
> I just compared a June 2006 cell against a November 2007 cell. I can't seen any difference in the cells. No registered trademark (R) symbol on either one and they both measured 50.20mm in length with my digital caliper.



This is interesting ...

You would think the 'R' modification would be evidenced in your November 2007 cells since Kansai-event first reported it in February of 2007:

http://translate.google.com ... eneloopR.html

http://www.kansai-event.com ... eneloopR.html

The article also noted, however, that the body itself was reduced in height to make room for the longer positive post, which allowed the overall length of the Eneloop to remain the same:












The 'Registered' symbol was nestled into the 'p' of the Eneloop name as depicted in the top cell in the above left image.

Perhaps Sanyo is only distributing the modified cell to specific markets at this time in order to assess whether the positive post is now high enough ... ?


----------



## Black Rose (May 17, 2008)

Bones said:


> This is interesting ...
> 
> You would think the 'R' modification would be evidenced in your November 2007 cells since Kansai-event first reported it in February of 2007:
> 
> ...


This is interesting. I just checked the cells again, now that I know what to look for.

None of my cells have the registered symbol under the 'p'. 

I measured the bodies of the two cells and the November 2007 cell body is slighly shorter (about 0.50mm). I also did a visual check and the post on the November 2007 cell does appear to be taller.

My November 2007 cells are from the Costco 6xAA 2xAAA packs, maybe that has a bearing on the label? Other than Costco, Eneloops are not available at B&M stores in my city, so I can't even go on a label hunt


----------



## Jackson (May 18, 2008)

Bones said:


> http://translate.google.com ... eneloopR.html
> http://www.kansai-event.com ... eneloopR.html
> (photos)



Thanks so much for posting that. For the life of me, I couldn't find those links and went instead with an explanation in my own words, which as we saw, was insufficient.


----------



## nbp (May 19, 2008)

> Turbo DV8 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely. But with the new batch, it's also clear now that Sanyo's graphics design team continues to be asleep at the wheel.


 
 You don't like the pearlescent white sleeves with the blue lettering? 

I personally think they are very cool looking, and when people see them, they usually spark interest, since most people have never seen them. Then I get to mention how they are very good batteries etc etc. I hope they never change that label.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Happy (May 19, 2008)

I don't think the understated packaging is a huge issue. When I am in Fry's and browsing the battery aisle I often have the opportunity to observe people buying chargers and batteries. This is interesting because Fry's stocks everything: Rayovac Hybrids, Uniross Hybrios, Eneloops, Sony CycleEnergy, regular Sanyo, XG, Rayovac Renewal, Lenmar and countless others I can't remember. The Hybrios in particular have very eye catching colours and packaging, but nobody picks them up.

For batteries, people universally gravitate to the biggest package with the lowest price. 4-packs and 8-packs are ignored; what catches the eye are the big multi-packs of 12-20 no-name cells that seem like a bargain.

With chargers, only two options get picked up: the flashy expensive 15 minute chargers, or the cheapest possible overnight charger.

I'd say on balance, more people tend to go for a 15 minute charger and a huge multi-pack of bargain priced batteries than any other choice. Which is a shame, because that is probably the worst combination of charger and battery :mecry:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (May 19, 2008)

nbp said:


> You don't like the pearlescent white sleeves with the blue lettering?


 
No, actually I think it is quite sexy looking. It's just from a visibility standpoint, it's pretty mundane. You see people posting here all the time about how they are looking for Eneloops and pass them right by, until they know what to look for. If you are in the know, it's no problem. But if you haven't a clue, the Sanyop doesn't attract the eye.


----------



## Bones (May 21, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Thanks so much for posting that. For the life of me, I couldn't find those links and went instead with an explanation in my own words, which as we saw, was insufficient.



You're most welcome.

For some reason the the term 'eneloop r' stayed with me, and Google took it from there ...


----------



## MiniLux (May 29, 2008)

Bones said:


> Spotted at Kaidomain thanks to Norm; Eneloops manufactured 02/2008:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Got these too now. The stamp on the description sheet is '*2008-02*' (maybe date of packaging?), but the embossing on the batteries is *'07-11H5*'


----------



## Burgess (May 29, 2008)

Hurray ! 



Here they come !



Any news from 4sevens ? ? ?

( hint, hint )


_


----------



## crofty (Dec 16, 2008)

*How to determin eneloop MFR date?*

Bought 3 x 4 AA blister packs (new) but they turned up in just the inner plastic container, so I obviously can`t just look on the packet.

Does the very hard to read code on the side of each cell give any clue?
2 packs have code 0802R0
third pack has code 0802R2

The possitive nipple is slightly longer than on the one`s I bought a year ago, which I think I read somewhere means that their more recently manufactured than 2006.


I also got a pack of AAA which did have the outer sleeve..

Date on sleeve 2006 -12
code on cells 0607LR

...seemingly no correlation.

Thanks all.

EDIT: It seems my topic has been merged with this one, I did search before I posted and this never came up. I will give it a read. Thanks!


----------



## Turbo Guy (Mar 24, 2009)

Seems like it is truely luck of the draw when it comes to freshness.

Approx. two months ago I purchased a C-9000 charger and 4 4cell packs of Eneloops from Thomas Dist. All of the cells date code 0808. Two weeks ago I purchased 4 more 4 cell packs and all of the date codes are 0707. 
From what I have read it is not really a big deal but it would be nice to get fresher cells and seems like someone could do a better job clearing out older inventory first.


----------



## Russel (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is the Eneloop code date thread I couldn't find the other day! Sorry for posting the code date question in a new thread. Anyway, let me contribute a photo here:


----------



## dannstrait (Jul 20, 2009)

@ Turbo - I recently had a similar experience. I purchased a 4 pack of AA eneloops from Thomasdistributing 2 weeks ago with a date code of 07-07. I was hoping for better freshness but it doesn't seem to matter; the cells are performing well.


----------



## thedeske (Jul 21, 2009)

My latest from TDist - 4 sets of AA received 2 weeks ago.

1 pack - 08-0816
2 packs - 08-0815
1 pack - 07-071C the C could be an 0, but it's open the same amount on all 4. really light stamp, so who knows.

Others from a costco pack are in place, but 1 was in an LD10 at my desk. 08-09TW purchased 2 months ago.

TW? Tiddly Wink? Taiwan West?


----------



## rockz4532 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have eneloop AAA's that are all date code 08 08 TW. I bought them November 08 from Amazon.


----------



## Russ T. Nutt (Oct 4, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but in case anybody is interested, I just received 2 packs of Eneloops from Thomas Distributing this week. Date code on both packs was 09-01R2. Do I win?

Scott


----------



## clintb (Oct 4, 2009)

Russ T. Nutt said:


> I know this is an old thread, but in case anybody is interested, I just received 2 packs of Eneloops from Thomas Distributing this week. Date code on both packs was 09-01R2. Do I win?
> 
> Scott


Looks that way.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 4, 2009)

to Russ_T_Nutt --


That's the freshest (latest) Date-Code that *I* have ever heard of.

Glad to see they're still "crankin' 'em out" in 2009 !

:twothumbs


BTW, what SIZE eneloops did you buy ?
_


----------



## Russ T. Nutt (Oct 4, 2009)

AA 4 pack.


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 4, 2009)

They're older than my 09-02AU 'loops bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## two4spooky (Oct 4, 2009)

09-06L6 and 09-02AU, AA size recieved at the end of Sept.


----------



## Mugrunty (Oct 5, 2009)

One eneloop out of my AA 4 pack reads 09-0612...


----------



## Vicvic (Oct 8, 2009)

I buy it yesterday
09 - 07 TJ


----------



## csshih (Oct 8, 2009)

09 - 02AV

purchased a month or so ago.


----------



## RobSpook (Oct 9, 2009)

5 packs of AA's received from Thomas Distributing on Thursday (Oct 8) all coded 09-06!


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't have any eneloops:mecry:.

My Duracell black tops (believed to be Rayovac Hybrids rebranded) are stamped with 7Z-10. Could be that they were made in 10/2007.

My Duracell white tops (believed to be Eneloops rebranded) don't have a date code anywhere. I checked with a magnifying glass to be sure.
All of my Duracells came from Kroger, 4AA packs. Haven't got a AAA pack yet.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 12, 2009)

Check those DuraLoops, once again.





Use a flashlight, shining *across* the surface -- not directly *down* at it.


Mine is located right above the "seam" in the plastic label wrapper.



See it now ? ? ?

:candle:
_


----------



## Sugarboy (Nov 12, 2009)

i suspect the code is more like the revision date rather than the actual manufacturing month..


----------



## 5370H55V (Dec 17, 2009)

Batch I got today reads 09 08E2, anyone got any better? :wave:


----------



## Bones (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry 5370H55V, but I think it will be a while before anyone finds an Eneloop dated more recently than these:





They were purchased in Japan earlier this month by mfm:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com ... post3196774.
.


----------



## Conan (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought two packs of Eneloops today:

8 AA pack







2 AAA pack






I actually didn't even check the dates but I checked them with my ZTS tester. I was surprised the AA batteries were 100% so I checked the date on the battery itself 09 02AX. The AAA batteries were 80% with date code 06 04YD.


----------



## etc (Aug 12, 2010)

This is great stuff, I just realized that my Eneloops are from 2006. This might explain why I don't think I am getting the full runtime from them. 

Who sells the latest date Eneloops?


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 12, 2010)

What are you charging them with?

I have a lot of Eneloop cells from 2006 and 2007. Charged with a Maha C9000, I get excellent runtime with them.


----------



## etc (Aug 12, 2010)

Vanson speedy box.

I just ran the new Malkoff M31 module off 2xAA Eneloopsand didn't get very good runtime, others have reported well over an hour but for me it has been less than 1 hour. I hear that NiMH cells tend to degenerate at the 4 year mark. Mine were made in September of 2006. 

I want to try new ones anyway and see if I get any different results.


----------



## advinbrit (May 17, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but if anyone is interested, I have just received this week, 2 Eneloops Thomas distribution package. Date code on both the package 09-01R2.


----------



## advinbrit (May 17, 2011)

This is great stuff, I just realized that my Eneloops are from 2006. This might explain why I don't think I am getting the full runtime from them.


----------



## Russel (May 19, 2011)

Here is a photograph of the code date on the latest batch of Eneloops that I purchased.


----------



## chazmr (Jul 29, 2011)

I just received an 8 pack of AA from Amazon, and they're all dated Dec 2010 also. Although it took me forever to find the date code on these things. I wasn't expecting to have to use a light and a magnifying glass until I ran across this thread. It was very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## samgab (Aug 24, 2011)

I just received a new 4-pack... "11-03YH". They're genuine, and no visible holes in the positive terminal.


----------



## czAtlantis (Aug 24, 2011)

I juste recieved mine, I have similar batch - 11-03YW. Remaining capacity 1370mAh with Maha C9000 at 500mA. I got them from ebay. I hope they are genuine, also no holes...


----------



## samgab (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, I'd see no reason to believe they're not genuine. They solar charge them to only about 75% or so at the factory. I'm doing my first discharge now on the C9000, and then I'll do a break in. I'm going to do a series of discharges at varying rates with a break-in in-between each, to see if the capacity changes or stays consistent.


----------



## czAtlantis (Aug 24, 2011)

What discharge rate do you use for them? Please report your remaining capacity once you finish the first discharge. Thx


----------



## samgab (Aug 24, 2011)

My first discharge I'm doing at 400mAh, same as what break-in uses.
I'm planning to do: first discharge @ 400, break-in 1 (2000), discharge @100, break-in 2, discharge @300, break-in 3, discharge @700, break-in 4, discharge @1000, break-in 5. Then I look at the average of the break-ins, and compare them to see if there is any increase or decrease in capacity.
After that I'll put them into service and actually use them


----------



## czAtlantis (Aug 24, 2011)

wow you will spend so much time doing it... On new cells I usually do discharge @500ma, break in, cycle 3times @1000charge, 500discharge and I take capacity from cycle 2 and 3, make average and this is the capacity I write on each cell. On older cells I just do the cycles because i have around 150 cells I want to test and it will take so much time doing break-in on each.


----------



## samgab (Aug 26, 2011)

czAtlantis said:


> What discharge rate do you use for them? Please report your remaining capacity once you finish the first discharge. Thx


 
I got the following results:

```
First discharge @400mA: 1422, 1439, 1427, 1423.
First break-in:         1986, 2019, 1973, 1991.
```


----------



## tobrien (Dec 11, 2011)

bumping...

I got a 4 pack of AA 1500s from Amazon this past July, they read: 11-02AF.

so that means made in February of 2011, right?


----------



## Morelite (Dec 11, 2011)

These babies have 11-10SR on them, well the first two did, I didn't check the rest.


----------



## samgab (Dec 11, 2011)

Morelite said:


> These babies have 11-10SR on them, well the first two did, I didn't check the rest.



Oooh, lucky... I wish I could buy those Chocolat editions here. I'd buy at least 4 packs of them.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 16, 2013)

Mr Happy said:


> The first two digits are the year and the second two digits are the month. So that would be September, 2007. If so, you have discovered that mythical species, an Eneloop of recent manufacture.



I have a 12-06 on the four I have here. Going to have to check all my others now I've read this. Very hard to see as it is embossed white, but the magnifier on a SAK shows it well.


----------



## B-52 (Apr 13, 2013)

I got a set of 8 eneloops >> and on the Battery it Reads ( 1 1 - 09S I ) so would that mean they were built in 2011 Just was wondering Thanks B-52


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 13, 2013)

B-52, you're correct.

I bought some from Amazon a month ago, 2012 Oct date.


----------



## B-52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Morelite said:


> These babies have 11-10SR on them, well the first two did, I didn't check the rest.





I like the Color of these Eneloop if it's Ok to ask were did you Buy this special Package at.. Thanks B-52


----------



## jred23 (May 30, 2013)

Sup guys. Just got my first pack of eneloops today lol (4 pack) .. I think they are second generation (SEC-HR3U4BPN). They are for my Nitecore EA4 (cool white) Pioneer flashlight which I got about 2 weeks ago. I also bought a Fenix tk75 and I really love it. So I guess I'm a newbie to your forum and to quality flashlights but yeah.. its fun! My eneloop code is 11 -10H0. So I guess they are manufactured Oct. 2011? Thanks for posting this thread.


----------



## Dimt (Jan 7, 2014)

*Eneloop Date Code?*

Can't find the date code on my new Eneloop's. Where do I find it?


----------



## Max Ohms (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Eneloop Date Code?*

'Tis more illusive than the search function!



I found this:





Originally Posted by *Turbo DV8* 


_How do I decipher the date code on my Eneloops? For example, 07-09EV.



Originally Posted by *Mr Happy* 


The first two digits are the year and the second two digits are the month. So that would be September, 2007. If so, you have discovered that mythical species, an Eneloop of recent manufacture.



_
The code is embossed on the seam, not inked.

Awesome batteries, hey?


----------



## __philippe (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Eneloop Date Code?*



Dimt said:


> Can't find the date code on my new Eneloop's. Where do I find it?



Eneloop date codes are hard to read with the naked eye. Better use a magnifying glass:

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/4731/img5517medium.jpg

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## Dimt (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Eneloop Date Code?*

Aww, Thanks


----------



## FG68 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: 2015 eneloop BK-3MCC*

I just got some AA 2015 production date from Amazon BK-3MCC


----------



## Roood (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: 2015 eneloop BK-3MCC*

Does production or manufacture date really matter? I got new eneloop pro 02-2016 and AAA 07-2015. Are the 2016 ones better?

My eneloop AA shows as BK-3HCCE/4BT.


----------

